# Construir un medidor de campo sencillo.



## pacoporti (Abr 7, 2010)

Me gustaría construir un medidor de campo sencillo para buscar la máxima señal cuando se direcciona la antena. ¿Alguien tiene un esquema sencillo?.

He pensado usar un viejo sintonizador de un televisor, con un potenciometro para variar la tensión de los varicaps y por lo tanto la frecuencia de recepción. Se usaría la salida del mismo para atacar un circuito de medida. ¿como lo veis?.

Otra cosa, con la variación de la señal analógica por la digital (TDT), ¿los canales no han variado? ¿Solo habrá variado la modulación de la señal?. Quiero  decir que, si antes una emisora salia por el canal 36 de UHF en analógico, saldrá ahora por el mismo canal en digital, pero la frecuencia del mismo no habrá variado.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## dal35 (Ago 13, 2010)

Y la verdad amigo que la veo muy dificil, hay que saber que tipo de sintonizador se va usar, saber de donde sacar las señales apropiadas para la medicion. Los sintonizadores modernos son con componentes SMD, reemplazar el micro del tv por potenciometros no debe ser tan facil. Yo mas bien me busco circuitos simple con amplificadores de RF, con ganancias adecuadas para medir las señales de entrada en un vumetro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2010)

Si es para TV podés utilizar DIRECTAMENTE un televisorcito ByN de esos de 5' a pilas , hace años (94) había entrado una camada de mini televisores color chinos ultra compactos 15 x 10 x 3 cm.) de pantalla de plasma o lcd , después ya no los vi más.

Y no solo detectarías amplitud de señal , sino también interferencias y FANTASMAS :enfadado:

Saludos !

EDITO: NO leí España y TDT , disculpas


----------



## Scooter (Ago 14, 2010)

Los canales y señales son básicamente los mismos cambia la modulación.
En principio te vale un medidor de campo antiguo solo que ya no verás la imagen si disponía de esa opción.
En principio sería sencillo un receptor de RF y un galvanómetro pero claro ¿Como sabemos en que frecuencia estamos?... ¿Le añadimos un frecuencímetro?¿Que pase la frecuencia al nº de canal?
igual con una radio de esa multibanda que hay te puedes meter en el espectro de la TV y "escuchar" la imagen, si tiene entrada de antena creo que valdría.

La pega de la TDT es que con la analógica podías sintonizar la tele, ir girando la antena y cuando se viera mejor parar de girar. Aquí no hay calidad, o se ve o no se ve, e igual la dejas orientada mal en el "casi no se ve".


----------



## lsedr (Sep 5, 2010)

no se si esto te servira
http://www.newcircuits.com/circuit.php?id=msr008


----------



## Deneb (Feb 13, 2012)

hola alguien a montado ese circuito quer dice lsedr, funcionara para tdt


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 13, 2012)

hola deneb, los mas sencillos y baratos los encuentras en tiendas que venden accesorios para caravanas, los hay analógicos a led que son especiales para tdt, en España al menos si funcionan,el precio creo recordar que estaba sobre 40 euros,se usan para orientar las antenas en las caravanas para poder ver la tv. saludos


----------



## Deneb (Feb 13, 2012)

Hola Daniel, e mirado en Albacete, y no he encontrado nada por eso era de hacer este que te comento, tu sabes de alguno que este bien que sea mas o menos preciso.
Gracias


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 13, 2012)

esquema lo veo dificil que encuentres algo,te comente esto porque un amigo mio tiene una autocarabana para salir los fines de semana y le vi el medidor de campo era del tamaño de una caja de cigarrillos tenia 5 leds rojos y funciona con pila de 9v,segun oriente la antena enciende mas leds cuanta mas señal hay...y segun el funciona...(se que lo compro en canarias en una tienda de acampadas) saludos


----------



## Shunt (Feb 13, 2012)

pacoporti dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene un esquema sencillo?



Esto (abajo) funciona de maravilla.
 Es muy simple y funcional perfectamente.







http://hem.passagen.se/communication/field.html
Saludos.


----------



## Deneb (Feb 13, 2012)

Hola shunt, este esta bien, pero no entiendo como ajustarlo y yo lo que quisiera es conectar la antena y ver la fuerza de señal.



El que dice el isedr, me gusta pero según dice son componentes smd y resistencias del 1%, si lo monto con componentes normales y resistencias del 5% y condensadores normales, funcionar?
De todas maneras gracias a todos, pero hay que seguir buscando, ya que un medidor de campo cuesta el mas barato unos 600€ y si consigo un mas económico, pues mucho mejor y si me lo hago yo, pues es la leche.


----------



## fredd2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hola, los medidores de campos que pusieron son de banda ancha, es decir le da lo mismo recibir vhf que uhf que hf, tendrian que conseguir uno que este sintonizado a la frecuencia que les interesa, con esto quiero decir por ej. si tienen algun radio aficionado cercano que esta transmitiendo seguro se le mete al medidor de campo dando lecturas erroneas, pongo un circuito bastante sencillo que funciona bastante bien (digo bastante por lo sencillo, los hay mas elaborados).
http://www.gastonsalaya.com.ar/medcampo.gif
Saludos


----------



## pacoporti (Feb 17, 2012)

Gracias por tu respuesta.Me podrias dar mas datos constructivos para las frecuencias comerciales de TV en España(UHF 400-800 MHz,aprox).
-Dimensiones y datos de la bobina L1
-Funcion de los ajustes de 50 K y 5 K (excluyendo al que esta en serie con el galvanometro).


----------

